# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  gtk  در محیط   kde

## shirzad_info

سلام دوستان
من در اوبونتو با gtk و gtkmm و C++‎ برنامه نویسی میکنم . و محیط پیشفرض اوبونتو هم کنوم هست . حالا من میخوام در توزیع slax که دارای محیط kde هست برنامه نویسی کنم . منتهی با همان ابزار هایی که گفتم حالا من میخوام بدونم من به چه بسته هایی نیاز دارم تا gtk در محیط kde اجرا بشه ؟ . اصلا اگه یه برنامه که در مجیط گنوم نوشته شده باشه و اگه بخواهیم اونو در محیط kde اجرا کنیم به چه بسته ها و ابزار هایی نیاز داریم ؟
آیا فقط بسته مربوط به gtk کافیه یا باید بسته های مربوط به خود گنوم رو هم نصب کنم ؟ اگه بله چه بسته هایی
لطفا نام بسته ها و ابزار ها رو بنویسید
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید . من یه ذره تازه کارم اگه میشه کمی روان تر توضیح بدین
ممنون میشم

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

به نام خداوند بخشنده مهربان
سلام
برنامه های GTK در KDE نصب و اجرا  می شن ولی نمی دونم دقیقاً چه بسته هایی نیاز دارن.در هنگام نصب از طریق  فایل های باینری خودش پیش نیاز ها رو دانلود می کنه.

----------

